# Mascot



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My youngest lad Joseph is going to be Bradford City's mascot over the Christmas Holidays, he doesn't know yet, I think he would drop dead with excitement. Something has been bothering me though since we booked it and when I was handing over all the forms, pics and cash at the ground, I realised what it was. The thing is, I am jealous.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

How tall are you - do you reckon you could wing it?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> How tall are you - do you reckon you could wing it?


6' 1" and the age limit is 11, I don't think I can do it.

I'd like to though, I played there when I was 11 and I still dream about it.







BCFC are skint, I wonder how much it'd take to let us both on


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I dunno - remember that 'Only Fools and Horses' when Rodders has to pretend to be 14 to win the holiday...

'Phone 'em up and ask - how much would you be prepared to spend?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> I dunno - remember that 'Only Fools and Horses' when Rodders has to pretend to be 14 to win the holiday...
> 
> 'Phone 'em up and ask - how much would you be prepared to spend?


Everything, money, house, cars, bikes, watches, shares, Carolyn, cat, anything, I want to be on the pitch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Write to Jimmy Saville


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

How about arranging a charity footy game, you and your boys against the Bradford side of, say, 1985. Do a good deed _and_ play on the pitch. Sounds right up your street









You could always field the RLT Wanderers against them


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

"hello, is that Bradford City? my little lad is the mascot over the christmas holidays and the thing is, well he doesn't like being away from his dad...."

you could even ask if you can hold whichever player's hand traditionally leads the mascot onto the pitch, although that might be getting a bit weird


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's brilliant Mark







will they let you stand in the tunnel?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Write to Jimmy Saville


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope it wasn't today's game Mark; I have just heard it has been postponed due to a frozen pitch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno - remember that 'Only Fools and Horses' when Rodders has to pretend to be 14 to win the holiday...
> ...


Considering how much you`ve spent on the cat I seriously doubt you`d be able to recoup your costs









BTW how is he/she?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> I hope it wasn't today's game Mark; I have just heard it has been postponed due to a frozen pitch.


29th Dec (I think







). Bloody freezing here, the canal is frozen solid and it's so cold the squirrels wouldn't come out for their nuts. Freezing cold wind, no leaves on the trees, ice skating ducks, no football, I f**king hate it.









Called in at BCFC and there is no way they will allow me to be a mascot, although I am allowed on the pitch, (but not in my kit







) to take pics of my lads big day out.

Mac, the cat is back to normal thank you, he's fighting fit and I have scars all over my arms to prove it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This was postponed twice, once due to a waterlogged pitch and then the FA cup, Joe was eventually the mascot in April! He had the time of his life  A club employee gave him a grand tour before he had to make a speech in front of local businessmen having their pre-match dinner  That was funny because he only says about 10 words a day if he is in a talkative mood.

Below is a pic (you can see where he gets his looks from  )just before he gets to go to the changing rooms, then he did get a surprise, Stuart McCall was there to met him and then introduce him to all the players as they got changed for the game, they then signed his football (now varnished) for him, I can't see that happening to a Premier league mascot


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pic Mark. That will certainally be an occasion the he with remember for the rest of his life.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic Mark glad he finally made it ...... and with a good sized home crowd as well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a wonderful picture Mark...one you'll treasure for a long time I expect. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for the comments, my other lad is a model you know :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

quality stuff....what a great thing for you to do for your boy....i bet you were as proud as punch


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Nice one Mark:thumbup:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Excellent Mark! Couple of handsome young men you've got there, many hearts will broken I reckon 

Stuart McCall eh? He was a good player, nothing fancy but never gave in. Well chuffed for you & your boys mate


----------

